# WorldMark Victoria II Exchange Chances



## Greg G (Jan 27, 2008)

I've had an on going request with II for WorldMark Victoria since May of 2007 for any week in the time frame June 19, 2008 to Oct 16, 2008 for a 2 bedroom unit.  Any thoughts on the likelyhood of getting this exchange (used an Easter week 2007 3- bedroom Star Island Orlando unit).   One year I had an exchange request for WM Discovery Bay in Washington State and it never came through so I ended up renting.  Is the WorldMark Victoria mostly used by WM owners or WM owners exchanging into it?   Would the WorldMark The Canadian in Vancouver city be another choice if I still wanted to do exploring of Vancouver Island as well as taking in other BC sites? (still requiring ferry rides to get to Victoria)  
I suppose I could even go with II resorts in Port Angeles Washington if I had to.  Short ferry rides may be what I end up having to do?
Any suggestions would be appreciated in maximizing my chances of getting an exchange that would allow me to explore Vancouver Island and Victoria.

Also, if I can't stay on Vancouver Island what other II resort would provide the quickest ferry ride over to Victoria?

Greg


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 27, 2008)

I think your chances are better if you do a direct exchange with a WorldMark owner.  Or, rent your week and rent the week from the WorldMark owner.


----------



## LLW (Feb 4, 2008)

Greg G said:


> I've had an on going request with II for WorldMark Victoria since May of 2007 for any week in the time frame June 19, 2008 to Oct 16, 2008 for a 2 bedroom unit.  Any thoughts on the likelyhood of getting this exchange (used an Easter week 2007 3- bedroom Star Island Orlando unit).   One year I had an exchange request for WM Discovery Bay in Washington State and it never came through so I ended up renting.  Is the WorldMark Victoria mostly used by WM owners or WM owners exchanging into it?   Would the WorldMark The Canadian in Vancouver city be another choice if I still wanted to do exploring of Vancouver Island as well as taking in other BC sites? (still requiring ferry rides to get to Victoria)
> I suppose I could even go with II resorts in Port Angeles Washington if I had to.  Short ferry rides may be what I end up having to do?
> Any suggestions would be appreciated in maximizing my chances of getting an exchange that would allow me to explore Vancouver Island and Victoria.
> 
> ...



There are still a lot of September and October 2BR availabilities at WM Victoria in the WM system. You may want to post what you are willing to give (resort, week, size) in exchange for the Victoria 2BR on wmowners.com's Timeshares for Rent Forum, and ask interested WM owners to contact you via private message.


----------

